

Getting There from Here - How should Obama reform health care? by Atul Gawande - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2009/01/26/090126fa_fact_gawande

======
nixme
+1, not for the politics but his commentary on reforming a system. Although,
I'm not too sure it's necessary - I feel as though most staunch idealists get
ignored when it comes time to actually make the decisions.

I recommend checking out Gawande's _Complications_ for anyone interested in
more of his writing.

